# Post office FAIL.. :(



## jack-rythm (28 Feb 2013)

Just had an email from a member on here.. He bought my eheim 2213 and some glass lily pipes off me and I managed to post them off yesterday and they have arrived today absolutely slaughtered.. I really thought the packaging was up to scratch, I kept the original box that the lily pipes came in so that should of been absolutely fine and the filter's a pretty hardy little thing and it was also wrapped it in bubble wrap. I guess it was where the top was resting on the side of the box?! cannot believe this. I guess the lesson here is not to be shy with protection when wrapping your parcels! Still an absolute shame for John 

The lily pipes are smashed to bits 


lily pipe damageJack Dicker

and a section on the filter (the top hose fitting) head has snapped clean off  


filter headJack Dicker

Luckily its covered as I sent it special delivery but its such a mess up  Hopefully I can get some money back asap for the damages.) Thought I would share my disappointment with you guys, Im mainly pee'd off because the member has now been fully messed around ! Does anyone know what path to take with getting my money back?


----------



## anttthony (28 Feb 2013)

What a nightmare mate I had the same with a filter I bought. think some delivery drivers just lash things in the van luckily I fixed mine with a jubilee clip not good

ant


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Feb 2013)

yeah its savage mate, we both agree that the packaging was fine. There is no other alternative than the driver must of got bored, pulled up along side a rugby pitch and fancied his/her dab hand and practicing his kicking ability..


----------



## John S (28 Feb 2013)

To be honest it's probably not the drivers fault. I worked for a courier company and drivers pack their stuff pretty securely and don't tend to just throw things into the van as you won't get it all in. But the people doing the sorting when shipments come in................well, lets just say I witnessed somebody throw a box of wine bottles into a delivery cage! Appologies to any sorters here but that was my experience.


----------



## JenCliBee (28 Feb 2013)

Do royal mail cover glass items?... i didn't think they covered glass damages with any of there postal services... i could be wrong though? lol


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Feb 2013)

JenCliBee said:


> Do royal mail cover glass items?... i didn't think they covered glass damages with any of there postal services... i could be wrong though? lol


I hope so! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Feb 2013)

Thats gotta suck mate! Hope you get some compensation for that!


----------



## ian_m (28 Feb 2013)

I have just today received my Royal Mail compensation cheque for an Ebay camera I sold at beginning of December. Luckily it was posted as signed for but never arrived. Someone didn't get a camera for Xmas and I lost £40 for 3 months!


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Mar 2013)

ian_m said:


> I have just today received my Royal Mail compensation cheque for an Ebay camera I sold at beginning of December. Luckily it was posted as signed for but never arrived. Someone didn't get a camera for Xmas and I lost £40 for 3 months!


Yeah is pretty sad. Unfortunately John who recieved if has to do all the work which if pretty harsh as he didn't ask for this to happen! Hope it gets sorted quicker than that though!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NattyAntlers (4 Mar 2013)

I think it would be the sellers responsibility to refund the buyer then claim the cost back from RM as its the seller that has the contract with them not the buyer at least thats how I understand it.
I think RM will cover glass but has to be marked fragile.


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Mar 2013)

NattyAntlers said:


> I think it would be the sellers responsibility to refund the buyer then claim the cost back from RM as its the seller that has the contract with them not the buyer at least thats how I understand it.
> I think RM will cover glass but has to be marked fragile.


Couldnt agree more


----------



## John S (4 Mar 2013)

NattyAntlers said:


> I think it would be the sellers responsibility to refund the buyer then claim the cost back from RM as its the seller that has the contract with them not the buyer at least thats how I understand it.
> I think RM will cover glass but has to be marked fragile.


 
Either the seller or buyer can make the claim. If I had got this from a shop then the shop would be doing the work, but in this instance it made more sense for me to make the claim as I had all the evidence etc. To Jacks credit he offered a full refund as soon as I notified him, but we have agreed to see how the compensation claim goes as I'm hoping nobody ends up out of pocket. Obviously the pipes are toast but the pump just needs a new top cover and is working perfectly with a little work around.


----------



## John S (20 Apr 2013)

Well RM refunded the postage but are refusing to pay compensation on the basis that the goods were not packaged within their terms. Personally I think this is BS, the most average of handling would not have caused this damage

So just beware people if you are sending stuff out that they claim all items must be surrounded by a minimum of 5cm cushioned packaging so that they can do what they want with it without causing damage. Royal Mail - Royally Shafted.


----------



## dan4x4 (4 Dec 2013)

I deal with complaints, not at Royal Mail but, companies are blahblahblahblah hot on twitter at the moment so I'd post it on there. Mite get you what you need, if not keep complaining I'm sure they'll do something if you keep at them!  Hope this helps, addressing the letter to a high up name will definately help your cause too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

